

Free SSL Certificates for Open Source Projects from GlobalSign - carey
https://www.globalsign.com/ssl/ssl-open-source/

======
carey
One of the bigger sites using this would be [https://www.ruby-
lang.org/en/](https://www.ruby-lang.org/en/).

------
Nux
startssl.com have free certificates as well,
[http://www.startssl.com/?app=1](http://www.startssl.com/?app=1) and not only
for open source projects.

